# Piranha Skin Issue



## mach2point7 (Feb 5, 2011)

A friend has a few piranha's and one seemed to have bit of a skin problem. All of the water tests are good. Seperated it from the other piranhas.
Looks like it is getting worse over the past 2 weeks.

What else do you need to know ato analyze this issue? Don't wanna lose him if it's a problem.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a heater burn to me. I would make sure water parameters are in check, bump up the temp to 80-82 and add some salt. You can also add Melafix too.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thats the first thing i thought KSLS...deff looks like a heater burn....do what she said and you might wunna look into a heater guard.








to P-fury


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> Looks like a heater burn to me. I would make sure water parameters are in check, bump up the temp to 80-82 and add some salt. You can also add Melafix too.


X2.

I'd definitely toss in some melafix.


----------



## mach2point7 (Feb 5, 2011)

Water parameters are looking good. I'll raise the temperature. Added a heater guard to it. Already been treating with melafix.









Someone said that it was Mycobacteriosis and to treat it with T.C. Tetracycline Hydrochloride. I don't wanna be throwing medication into the tank if I really don't have to.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont think its mycobacteriosis/fish tuberculosis...it usually has side effects like eye bulging, not eating, and ulcers....i could be wrong but i dont see TB


----------

